# URGENT Muffy



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

URGENT!!! This little guy needs help (Petfinder link below)! He is in Stonington, CT at the Stonington Animal Care & Control and their website says "We are not a no-kill shelter. Please help us find these animals a home before their time is up!" Is there anyone who help?? He is still young for a Maltese...


Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Stonington, CT | URGENT-Muffy

I did email them to see if a fund raiser could happen for this fella to get him the medical care he needs to help make people more likely to adopt him... Waiting to hear back


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lindsey - that poor baby. Fainting on them no less. Strange that Muffy is a male not female. :blink: A fundraiser would be a great idea either there or if he's pulled by a rescue. He's in the very south east area of CT -- near Rhode Island and Massachusetts. I hope that he can be rescued.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I wish I was rich.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Lindsey - that poor baby. Fainting on them no less. Strange that Muffy is a male not female. :blink: A fundraiser would be a great idea either there or if he's pulled by a rescue. He's in the very south east area of CT -- near Rhode Island and Massachusetts. I hope that he can be rescued.


I live in Massachusetts and am willing to go down there and help faciliate some type of fundraiser. I wish I could just pull the little guy and pay all the expenses, but I can't afford it without a little help! I'm not sure of any rescues in my area that would help back me. I am also considering consulting my vet to see what they say about his condition. If I could find him a forever home or get one lined up, I may be able to pull him myself and house him very temporarily at my home. Know anyone who would adopt him??? :blink:

Maybe the AMA has some contacts in New England willing to help?? AMA?? Or any advice from the AMA would be great! 

Shelly, I wish I was rich too!!! 

I just want to help this little man!! He looks so sweet...


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

*Update*



lmillette said:


> URGENT!!! This little guy needs help (Petfinder link below)! He is in Stonington, CT at the Stonington Animal Care & Control and their website says "We are not a no-kill shelter. Please help us find these animals a home before their time is up!" Is there anyone who help?? He is still young for a Maltese...
> 
> 
> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Stonington, CT | URGENT-Muffy
> ...


I just received an email from the Animal Control office and they said poor Muffy was found deceased this morning :crying 2::crying:god bless his soul!
It appear that his previous owner did not disclose his health issues leaving not much time to act! This just upsets me so much!!

Thank you for your responses.

Saddened,
~Lindsay


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh poor Muffy , that makes me so very sad. No more sickness sweet baby, run free and play now !


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - I'm so sorry. Poor little Muffy. This is so heartbreaking. :smcry::smcry:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> OMG - I'm so sorry. Poor little Muffy. This is so heartbreaking. :smcry::smcry:


It is!! I just wanted to help the little guy. The Animal Control office (AC office) said a fundraiser would have definitely helped... Another heartbreaking piece is the vet told the AC office that they would not give the heart meds without checking to make sure there wasn't anything else wrong with Muffy AND the AC office didn't have the $600 in the budget to have him checked out... so very sad!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lmillette said:


> It is!! I just wanted to help the little guy. The Animal Control office (AC office) said a fundraiser would have definitely helped... Another heartbreaking piece is the vet told the AC office that they would not give the heart meds without checking to make sure there wasn't anything else wrong with Muffy AND the AC office didn't have the $600 in the budget to have him checked out... so very sad!


Ugh!! Lindsay - thanks so much for caring though. :wub: I had tried to get in touch with Mary H in MA about Muffy when you first posted the thread to see if she could help via AMA but then I read your next post. I sent her another e-mail to let her know the sad news.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Ugh!! Lindsay - thanks so much for caring though. :wub: I had tried to get in touch with Mary H in MA about Muffy when you first posted the thread to see if she could help via AMA but then I read your next post. I sent her another e-mail to let her know the sad news.


Thank you for your help and support!! And I wasn't aware there was an AMA member here in MA with me, so that is great to know!! I just recently started following rescues via the wonderful Bronwyne Mirkovich!! And I want to do as much as I can to HELP these wonderful babies!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lmillette said:


> Thank you for your help and support!! And I wasn't aware there was an AMA member here in MA with me, so that is great to know!! I just recently started following rescues via the wonderful Bronwyne Mirkovich!! And I want to do as much as I can to HELP these wonderful babies!!!


Mary is a wonderful breeder in MA and AMA member and she will often see what she can do to help out when we have Maltese in the northeast. I usually contact Edie (Plenty Pets 20) who's on the west coast but since it sounded like time was of the essence (and it's so early on the west coast) I thought I'd try Mary. I think there are some AMA fosters in the northeast, but they could use more fosters and volunteers for sure.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

This is terribly heartbreaking. OMG....it makes me so mad that someone could just dump off a precious baby. GRRRRR....


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Mary is a wonderful breeder in MA and AMA member and she will often see what she can do to help out when we have Maltese in the northeast. I usually contact Edie (Plenty Pets 20) who's on the west coast but since it sounded like time was of the essence (and it's so early on the west coast) I thought I'd try Mary. I think there are some AMA fosters in the northeast, but they could use more fosters and volunteers for sure.


Thanks! Is Mary on SM? 

There is another little Maltese at this Animal Control Office with a stage 1-2 heart murmur but the officer emailed me and said that the vet doesn't think medication is necessary at this time and would recommend a blood test after adoption and medication if necessary. So I think he has a better chance at adoption and survival than Muffy did. I responded to his email to see if they would put him to sleep if he wasn't adopted soon... waiting for a reply.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, she's Mary H but she's only occasionally on SM. Is this the boy you were thinking of? Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Stonington, CT | Billy


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Yes, she's Mary H but she's only occasionally on SM. Is this the boy you were thinking of? Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Stonington, CT | Billy


Yes, that's the boy!! I haven't received a response yet, however, the officer did say he intended on keeping Muffy alive unless the vet recommended that he be put to sleep... I don't know if that's promising for this little guy or not since there website does say it is not a no-kill shelter.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMD , that's so sad, it didn't have to happen... He looks like my Rylee, rigth down to that crooked smile...


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh...so sad. I saw this and when I clicked on the link and got the "no longer availble" message, I thought he had been rescued. SO sad to hear he had died. Did the owner know that he was sick when they surrendered him? HOW could anybody do that? I just can't even begin to imagine what goes on in peoples' mind, much less what goes on in their HEARTS..


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Poor Muffy  so sad to hear about this... I just want to save them all


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Yes, she's Mary H but she's only occasionally on SM. Is this the boy you were thinking of? Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Stonington, CT | Billy


 
Sue, I received a reply below from the officer at the AC office for this little guy Billy. Not sure how promising it is...


Email reply:

*From: *Rae Jean Davis <[email protected]> 
*Date: *Fri, 27 Apr 2012 13:26:25 -0400
*To: *[email protected]<[email protected]>
*Subject: *RE: URGENT-Muffy

We do not euthanize friendly animals unless they become ill and are with us awhile, then if we need the cage space and have to determine who has the best chance of being adopted. At this time, there is no plans to euthanize Billy.

Rae-Jean Davis


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

This is so sad. Some people should not be allowed to have a pet. The thought of someone dropping him off when he was sick and needing them the most just breaks my heart.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

maltese#1fan said:


> This is so sad. Some people should not be allowed to have a pet. The thought of someone dropping him off when he was sick and needing them the most just breaks my heart.


I know!!! It makes me so upset! :angry: and very sad for these poor defenseless babies:crying 2::crying:


----------

